# What do you do for work?



## Wade E (Apr 13, 2010)

This is what Ive been building for the past 2 1/2 weeks and finally it went out the door today! My hands are hurting cause all those clamps you see had to be clamped up every day 6 times and unclamped every morning to apply a few layers @ 1/8"+ a day. After that 2" stringer was all clued up I also had to do the same with a curved handrail also. My blisters have blisters! I will have 2 more of thses to do very soon that will be Brazilian Cherry treads and American Cherry stringers, risers, and handrail. Ive built a lot curved stairs in my time and a couple spirals but this was different with it being boxed in on both sides and closed route also so there is no give anywhere and makes assembling ot very freaking hard!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 13, 2010)

Very cool Wade. I was a district Human Resource Manager for 9 stores and over 1000 associates. Position was eliminated across the country two weeks ago.


----------



## jeepingchick (Apr 13, 2010)

wade, that is cool as hell!!! all that hard work to produce somthing so beautiful! you must be very proud!! and if not , you should be

dan, that blows :-( this economy is the pits right now and i hope things look up for you soon! 

myself, i am just an apointment clerk for the local air base clinic.


----------



## Racer (Apr 13, 2010)

Very nice work there Wade! I'm in construction too but on the electrical side of it. Anything low voltage electricans don't like to work with is the way I usually put it. Even my most impressive equipment builds don't have the WOW!!!! factor you have going on in your pictures. Once again very very nice work!!!!


----------



## rodo (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice job Wade! I can truly appreciate the workmanship in those stairs.

As for me I own a welding and fabricating shop. If you are interested you can see some of my work at www.rodswelding.com


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 13, 2010)

rodo said:


> Nice job Wade! I can truly appreciate the workmanship in those stairs.
> 
> As for me I own a welding and fabricating shop. If you are interested you can see some of my work at www.rodswelding.com



Rod, nice web site, awesome work. Really enjoyed the stair railings and gates!


----------



## rodo (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks Dan
I think the gates were the height of my artistic abilities. Definitely a rewarding project.


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 13, 2010)

Wade: You do beautiful work! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 13, 2010)

I work for the best Chevrolet dealer in Upstate NY! JMHO.. LOL

Seriously, I've been working there for the past 18 years, and I feel as though I am working for family.. We were strong enough not to be axed by the new Government Motors, and have grown even stronger in the last 6 months. We've launched a new division specializing in bringing back the old "Baldwin Motion" / "Yenko" type adrenelin rush in the form of 2010 Camaros upfitted with the lastest LSX smallblock technology available. We were actually the first to install a LSX454 smalll block in a brand new 2010 Camaro. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qrn3Imxoz6A&feature=related"]lsx454[/ame]

One of these cars is actually going to be highlighted at the Albany Car Show this weekend. We are the only GM dealership in the country offering these fully warrantied upgrade packages. Also coming soon is a 2010 Silverado upfitted with the LSX454 motor. Exciting stuff! We've been shipping cars all over the country and just purchased a new Topkick 4500 series truck to pull our custom trailer to deliver these vehicles. Behind all this are 2 men.. Dan, who heads up the performance division, and Howard who is the brains behind the muscle, and we are very lucky to have joined forces with him.. He owns Redline Motorsports, and has specialized for years in engine tuning etc.... He and Dan dreamed this collaboration, and made it a reality last october. Already we have been recognized by top magazines.. I personally have had the chance to drive the HTR-600 upfitted with a LS7 427 engine and all I can say is holy s$&t, what a ride! A new commercial is going to be released nationwide in the near future.. You can see it by clicking below..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQn7uGR5kPk"]Commercial[/ame]



As you can see I am very happy to be a part of this, and feel as though we are at the brink of pioneering a new type of muscle car era.. Sorry if this seems like a long commercial, but I know there are some muscle car fans here that may appreciate this stuff. Below is a direct link to the website..

www.denooyerperformancedivision.com

The site is actually still being refined so excuse the roughness!!

So what do I do at this dealership?? I sell parts, wholesale and retail to the upstate NY area.. If anyone here has any question pertaining to their GM vehicle I can do my best to provide you with an answer.. One of my best friends is a GM World Class tech which is the highest honor you can achieve from GM. We have 4 at our dealership which is unheard of.. If anyone interested is ever in the Albany area, I would be more than happy to arrange a tour of our engine building/tuning shop and new showroom.


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 13, 2010)

Wade.. That is some awesome craftsmanship! Looks like you take alot of pride in your work..


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 13, 2010)

Rodo.. Very cool stuff! Lots of hidden talent here!!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 13, 2010)

Wade, that is incredible and will be awesome when completed.

I have been remodeling my entire home over the last several years. Too much to put here but I can appreciate all the hard work.

No on can appreciate that more than you. BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 13, 2010)

Rodo, go to the website for my company and possibly you can see some wrought iron work youve done cause we do use lots of that also in our installs. http://newenglandstair.com/

Whinemaker, that **** gives me a woody! Ive always loved the classic 68 & 69 Camaro & Chevelle and to bring back the Yenko is just freaking awesome! Its always been a tough call for me with big block vrs. small block My brother used to always say theres no replacement for displacement but Ive always loved the smaller rev boxes like the 327 from Chevy and 340 from Plymouth. The Camaro has been a sore spot for many years and in my opinion so has the Corvette, yes its fast and all that but the style doesnt cut it and hasnt for way too many years but the intro to The Camaro again is a breathe of fresh air as is the Challenger. Thanks for that!


----------



## rodo (Apr 13, 2010)

> Rodo, go to the website for my company and possibly yoi can see some wrought iron work youve done cause we do use lots of that also in our installs. http://newenglandstair.com/


 
Wade 
Awsome workmanship!!
They are all beautifull I especially like the photos around #100.
It must be nice to have customers who can afford these.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 13, 2010)

Id rather be the customer that could afford these instead of having them! 
Man the wine room I woulod have!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 13, 2010)

Wade, the beauty of the new LSX454 is that it is a small block, making it much more versitale to use. BTW, did you know Chevrolet is coming out with a new police version Caprice!!

Link

It will be a RWD 4 door car powered by a 6.0L lsx series engine. It's going to be built on the same platform as the Pontiac G8 was, which was shared with Holden in the Australian version of the Impala/Caprice. It is only going to be aailable in the police package, but we are looking at getting one and upfitting it with the 454 small block .. If it happens, it will compete directly with the Cadillac CTS-V, which holds the title of fastest production sedan (0-60 in 3.9 sec)..


----------



## rodo (Apr 13, 2010)

> id rather be the customer that could afford these instead of having them!


 
I agree !!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 13, 2010)

Well I dont like that Caprice at all but that Cady is freakin sweet!


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 13, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Well I dont like that Caprice at all but that Cady is freakin sweet!



I agree, the Caddy is an animal!!


----------



## Julie (Apr 14, 2010)

Wade, we built a house up north of us they we call camp, it has a loft and that stair case would be prefect, do you wanna come on over and build that for me, I'll share my muscadine with you 

Seriously, I hope you take great pride in your work that is truely a piece of work and you need a pat on the back. 

I am a purchasing, inventory & scholarship manager for a school district. We have a central warehouse that I oversee the purchasing for, the government has set a ruling that we need to know where everything is at in a school district, so if someone decides five desks need to be moved from one classroom to another, I need to know. I, also, manager our scholarship foundation. Besides giving out various scholarships, we are one of the few schools that give student loans to our present and past graduates for college. This time of the year gets to be pretty hectic, I need to do a distribution calculation, where I calculate how much money can be given out as a scholarship and how much to be given as loans.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Apr 14, 2010)

Those are some beautiful stairs! Now they do come with a sign saying "If you're really going to use me, at least take your shoes off" don't they?
I've worked for myself for the past ten years. The past six has been sitting here at the computer getting fat and out of shape, designing and drawing anything someone wants to build.
In my drafting business, I've drawn everything from polebarns to 1.4 million $ houses. Swimming pools, pool cages, docks and anything else that someone needs.
Three years ago it looked like the best decision of my life. This year, well.
What hurts the most with this economy is after farming veggies, big time, for twenty years. Never really having any time off. Driving twenty miles one way even on my days off to check the 13 wells and record the water meter reading. I started to have time with the wife like never before. Take off on the bike for a two day trip when we felt like it.
Now she's had to go back to work full time, even though she gets part time hours.


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 14, 2010)

Those are some great stairs. Very classy!
I work with a company that provides residential and assisted living services to individuals with developemental disabillities. I'm certified by the Board of Nursing to give out medications and assist them with daily living activities and community interaction.
A lot of the people I work with are some of our lowest functioning in society and need extra help to make living outside of an insittution possble. It's very challenging. 
I'm also working on my business plan for a vineyard & winery.


----------



## NSwiner (Apr 14, 2010)

Well for now I work at one of Canada's most recognized companies Tim Hortons I love meeting people and chatting with them . But I really want to get out of the food business unless I own the place and do something with my creative side . I would love to open a business that I could have a small cafe type restaraunt ,have homemade soup & sandwichs as main menu , and have part of the place be a store where I could sell & promote local products from people making them in thier home . I would even have an area where local small companies could leave thier business cards so they could get thier name out here .Oh of course it would be licensed so I could serve a glass of wine with your meal


----------



## wyntheef (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice to see the beautiful craftsmanship displayed here. 
I'm a toolmaker by trade, but not in the shop so much now. I program the machinery in the shop using graphic software.


----------



## TheTooth (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice work, Wade. Those are gorgeous. I want to build a bar around my kegerator, but I'm still in the "nailing together plywood and 2x4's" stage of my wordworking skillset. Hopefully I'll get to 10% of your skill level so I can put something together that looks OK. 

WhineMaker, the performance division sounds pretty sweet. I'm going to have to look into that small block 454. When you first said it, I thought you mistyped and meant big block.

Oh yeah... I'm just a computer geek. Work with a bunch of different languages and databases. I'm one of those "jack of all trades, master of none" type of guys, so it fits that I don't specialize in one particular language or product. LOL


----------



## ashappar (Apr 14, 2010)

hey tooth I'm a software guy also. 
Sr. analyst for a manufacturing company. corporate dev is never exciting and the public never sees your work but it does pay the bills and support hobbies.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 14, 2010)

Same here - i develop web pages for a telecommunications company. Use different languages and technologies.


----------



## sjzalew (Apr 14, 2010)

Wade
That is truly a gift you have, you should be very proud of the work you do.
As for me I'm a airline pilot and a federal officer with DHS.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 14, 2010)

Julie, you dont want one of those stairs (spirals), they are basicall for decoration! Once you put up the rail you cant get anything upmthe stairs at all. Its actually very uncomfortable walking up and down them! Its amazing to see how many people have different jobs but we all like fermenting!


----------



## TheTooth (Apr 14, 2010)

ashappar said:


> hey tooth I'm a software guy also.
> Sr. analyst for a manufacturing company. corporate dev is never exciting and the public never sees your work but it does pay the bills and support hobbies.



Yup... that's about it.

The interesting thing I'm seeing from this thread is that while there are a lot of engineer/computer folks involved in homebrewing, home winemaking seems to attract people from a wider variety of occupations and interests. Of course, this is still a small sample size, but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 14, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Julie, you dont want one of those stairs (spirals), they are basicall for decoration! Once you put up the rail you cant get anything upmthe stairs at all. Its actually very uncomfortable walking up and down them! Its amazing to see how many people have different jobs but we all like fermenting!



I agree with you Wade I had a house with them in and hated them for that reason. On the other hand a I had a boss with a very large ranch house and they only had one set of stairs going into the basement. So on the other end of the house near the bedrooms they put in a set of spiral stairs going down into the basement to the workout area they had. All of the equipment was brought in down the original stairs. This was practical.


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 14, 2010)

Practical or not, spiral stairs are pretty sweet. I would probably want to make sure I had an extra set too... or just not buy a piano...


----------



## Wade E (Apr 14, 2010)

Piano, you could barely carry a carboy up this thing!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 14, 2010)

myakkagldwngr said:


> Those are some beautiful stairs! Now they do come with a sign saying "If you're really going to use me, at least take your shoes off" don't they?
> I've worked for myself for the past ten years. The past six has been sitting here at the computer getting fat and out of shape, designing and drawing anything someone wants to build.
> In my drafting business, I've drawn everything from polebarns to 1.4 million $ houses. Swimming pools, pool cages, docks and anything else that someone needs.
> Three years ago it looked like the best decision of my life. This year, well.
> ...


 

Did you read my BIO somewhere? I did the large veggies thing for 20 something years- even had cows for almost 10 to go along with them. I then worked for a few computer companies doing networking and such and eventually started my own. I integrated CAD software into the mix doing drafting work along with an engineer. After subsidizing the computer shop for a few years, I went the drafting solo. Man did last year suck- one third the normal business. This year has picked up and is in line with what I did two years ago at this point. I also am vineyard manager for the Willsboro Cold Hardy grape trial which is located at the Cornell Baker Farm. I also do some independant grape research and have a three acre vineyard. I am remodeling my old barn into a winery and soon tasting room. I got my bonds the other day and the fed and state paperwork are in the hopper right now. Before long, I hope to be making wine commercially and then I don't care if the house drafting work slides or not as I'm getting a bit of age and wear and tear on me!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 14, 2010)

Well when yoiu are doe drafting Ill take that big monitor off your hands for you when i grab all those new plants next year!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 14, 2010)

Would that be the 32 inch one or the 52 inch one Wade? You didn't see everything! I actually prefer the 24 inch one set to 1920x1600- better resolution, but the bigger ones view better in the bigger rooms.


----------



## millwright01 (Apr 14, 2010)

I am a Journeyman Millwright. In my original career I was a Farmer/rancher. I had to work on the road all the time to pay for the ranch. Left no time for hobbies and fun. Got rid of that in '99 and now just a regular job. Worked on some real cool stuff over the years but now I am a Millwright/operator in Water and Sewer division for the City I live in. I won't post any pics of that!! I enjoy it and it is pretty easy on the body now as we are quite automated. Lots of keyboard time now. Not complaining though because lots of time for hobbies, like this one.


----------



## Boyd (Apr 14, 2010)

*Retired*

Im retired. Did that at age 67 ( 71 now) so now I do pretty much what I want.

Checked the wine first thing this morning, repaired rusted roll-off boxes for about 8 hours, then hunted morels for about an hour this evening.

Didn't find beans. Too early for So. Minnesota but was nice wandering around the woods.


----------



## Lurker (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah, Those steps are nice, particularly if you have little space. Its not the steps that are impressive thought, its the skill involved. As for me, I am a retired postmaster, retired charterboat captain and now I just drive other peoples boats as a yacht delivery captain. See me at Captrich.com. Tough job, but somebody has to do it. What a life I have, great wife, four kids, 7 grand kids and 1 greatgrand daughter, Drive other peoples yachts, make and drink wine and smile and laugh a lot.


----------



## ohbeary (Apr 16, 2010)

Some pretty impressive skills here, well done you guys on being so talented, me I'm a chef, mainly pastry and baking but I make a mean chilli, I have worked various places and types of catering establishment from 5star hotel and French resto in london, pub kitchen/3x4star hotels/3star hotel/bakery/several resto's in Cornwall, baked on a Cruise ship sailing out of Sydney Aus, now back in Cornwall(Kernow) sometimes the pay isn't so good but the crack or the tips make up for it(occasional flyers,off the books jobs! and the odd wedding cake help out).


----------



## Wade E (Apr 16, 2010)

Lurker, sounds ike you have the life now!


----------



## joseph (Apr 16, 2010)

Yapper hear that
i also cooked for around 30 years off and on banq.chef.
aso fell trees in the summer for logging got hurt roofing, the state
retired me. 67 now so all i do is shoot,relode, hunt, fish ,make wine.
is ther any thing else
Joseph


----------



## Lurker (Apr 17, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Lurker, sounds ike you have the life now!


Yep, I do have the life now. It wasn't always this good, but it is now. I may even retire again. Getting a little too old for these boats. I have a delivery starting next week. Its not long, Camden ME to Cape May NJ. Maybe I'll make it my last. I'll be 72 in July and this old body is hurting.


----------



## WaWa (Apr 18, 2010)

Me, I'm a chef/baker. here's one of my recent cakes....


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Apr 18, 2010)

Cool, cake WaWA. My wife is a cake decorator and does a few here at home when the oppurtunity arises. She's done a few wedding cakes, even had to have me help out with a couple a little over a year ago. 
Long story short, the night before my youngest daugther's wedding, Nan fell and broke her wrist. Still had to decorate the cake! Also had two more to do within the next two weeks.


----------



## carmenb (Apr 18, 2010)

I am the Local Programming Coordinator for a local cable company. I produce local television. It's something different every day - best job in the world! http://cable.armstrongonewire.com/origination.aspx


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 18, 2010)

WaWa: CUTE CAKE!!! 

I would love to take a cake decorating class. They offer them nearby but I've never done it.


----------

